# Canidae and Performatrin Ultra :)



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I use this food and I love it. They make a few varieties, the main two being the chicken based and the multi protein based which is chicken, lamb, fish and duck or turkey..can't remember but my dogs LOVE the multi protein one and eat it like treats!

Does anyone else use this food?
For more info on it, you can check out:
http://canidae.com/

Also, I used to use Chicken Soup and the switch from Chicken Soup to Canidae Chicken was seamless and I had NO issues, even with my one dog who has a SLIGHTLY touchy stomach (cairn terrier, it's common!)

Also, I work at pet valu, and am just wondering if anyone here uses performatrin ultra? it's our house brand and a GREAT all natural food. I'd use it if my 2 girls weren't such fusspots!
http://performatrinultra.com/


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Scouts_Mom said:


> I use this food and I love it. They make a few varieties, the main two being the chicken based and the multi protein based which is chicken, lamb, fish and duck or turkey..can't remember but my dogs LOVE the multi protein one and eat it like treats!
> 
> Does anyone else use this food?
> For more info on it, you can check out:
> ...


I was feeding Purina before I did some research on good food. I switched to Nutro Natural, but with the recall and even more research it was a final toss up between Canidae and Natural Balance. I'm going with NB because I have cats and they make a cat food too so it works out perfectly. I am also planning to feed the dog RAW as well as kibble.


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

Natural Balance is a great food, good choice, their cat variety is excellent. Canidae DOES make a cat food too though, called Felidae  A good product as well. If your pets are sensitive, NB is probably the way to go because they make GREAT allergy friendly formulas like the potato/duck, venison/brown rice, theres a fish one, and a vegetarian one.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Scouts_Mom said:


> Natural Balance is a great food, good choice, their cat variety is excellent. Canidae DOES make a cat food too though, called Felidae  A good product as well. If your pets are sensitive, NB is probably the way to go because they make GREAT allergy friendly formulas like the potato/duck, venison/brown rice, theres a fish one, and a vegetarian one.


You know I wondered if Canidae made a cat food! LoL. But someone posted a really good food test on here and NB was well above the others so I think I'll stick with it.  I don't really believe in vegetarian dog food...they are carnivores after all, but I like that they have different kinds of food. Bridgette has far from a sensitive stomach so I'm not too worried, but I think I'm going to go with the venison/brown rice...I guess we'll see what they have. They only sell NB and Canidae at one store in town (a little feed store) so I am hoping we still have all the choices...I want to get some of the treats too.


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I wouldn't feed my dogs a vegeterian diet but some dogs have reallly sensitive stomachs or allergies and they need it and thrive on it. Natural balance makes a really good one.

I tried NB in the chicken and potato/duck formulas and no dice, my dogs are fusspots but they gobbled canidae up so canidae it was lol.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Scouts_Mom said:


> I wouldn't feed my dogs a vegeterian diet but some dogs have reallly sensitive stomachs or allergies and they need it and thrive on it. Natural balance makes a really good one.
> 
> I tried NB in the chicken and potato/duck formulas and no dice, my dogs are fusspots but they gobbled canidae up so canidae it was lol.


Yeah Bridgette will pretty much eat anything. But the cats are just plain crazy! They will eat anything! We had a plate on the table with some olives I picked off of a pizza slice and Bagheera started to eat them...it was so weird! I always thought they'd be picky if I gave them only dry food (they've always had wet mixed in) but the other day they just woofed it down as if they hadn't eaten all day! I think we got lucky with these three!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I accidentally fed Performatrim (with an "m" I thought  ) awhile back...

I'll never make that mistake again... High end only for my fur kiddies


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

It's PerformatriN. The general performatrin isn't a super amazing food, but it's not horrible. It's a good middle ground food for people wanting something decent without breaking the bank. The Performatrin _ULTRA_ is the natural/holistic form of the food and is comparable with the other natural foods such as canidae, eagle pack, solid gold, natural balance etc. 

www.performatrinultra.com big diference between the standard performatrin and the performatrin ultra. However, Performatrin is slowly re-vamping ALL of their foods to be by product free and more meat.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

While I do agree that PerformatriN is a middle ground food, *I* personally don't feed it.

Actually, I reccomended it a few days ago to someone on this forum who didnt' want to spend the big bucks on the super-high end foods.


----------



## Scouts_Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't feed it either, I feed higher quality than the regular but I do support it, since I work at Pet Valu, and it's the house brand  I'd use the Ultra formula if my girls weren't fuss-pots.


----------



## Aussiefan (Jan 21, 2007)

I have fed Canidae for the past 4yrs, and have been very impressed by it. Great coats, no "dog" smell, no skin issues, just all around very healthy dogs.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Shippo's breeder feeds her dogs Performatrin Ultra (she's in Canada and so it's available to her). It's not available to me, but I'm not heartbroken, because even if it's not a terrible food, Canidae is better anyway. >^^;<


----------



## Geezer (Mar 29, 2007)

I started using Performatrim Ultra ever since it first appeared on the market. It is almost worth the price of admission just to get a whiff of the spices and garlic fragrance that comes out of the tin when you open it! I mix 1/3 tin with a cup of Performatrim Ultra Weight control kibble (as an aside, I wish they would come out with a tinned version of this formula as well).

My Golden has thrived on it, even though she tends to be a bit of a fussy eater at times when I put it down for her (which is OK since she tends to be a bit overweight anyway). Before that I used Nutro Ultra which appears to have been affected by the massive recall (Zero wheat gluten in Performatrim Ultra thank goodness). I am really glad I made the switch when I did.

Geezer


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

before you feed your dogs NB check my thread on the dog food recall. dont take chances. There are 42 products being recalled in Ontario. Unfortunately our pit bull now has liver and kidney damage as a result of one of the foods.


----------

